# 1963 Impala vert Door panels for sale



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a set of aqua PUI front and rear unassembled door panels with windlace and buttons for 63 Vert impala.

I changed my mind on the color so I'm selling these I won't be needing them

$225.00 shipped FIRM!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good...and good price. Good luck on the sale! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BUMP!


----------

